# Hermie confusion



## SensiStarFan (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi all.  So I have this one Hashberry plant that has been flowering for a week.  About 3 days ago I noticed what I thought were balls so I seperated it with a LA Ultra male and I am going to collect pollen from them.

When I went to water it today I noticed what I thought was a white hair.  I am confused because I was convinced this plant was showing balls.  What do you guys think, am I looking at a hermie?  Am I looking at a female and I was just ignorant to the fact these weren't balls?  The first two pics show what I thought were balls coming out, then the third shows a white hair coming out of one of them.
Thanks in advance for your help everyone.








-SSF-


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 26, 2011)

i can't really tell, the top two pics are a little blury, do the ball look to have a stem between the ball and node? i'd give it a few more days to be sure. you'll know before it drops pollen if you look everyday


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 26, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i can't really tell, the top two pics are a little blury, do the ball look to have a stem between the ball and node? i'd give it a few more days to be sure. you'll know before it drops pollen if you look everyday


 
Yea exactly, they appear like the balls are raised on a little stem,  I will try to get a better pic, they are tiny.

EDIT:  Ok hopefully these pics are clearer.  The plant looks healthy and I do not think I have stressed it in any way other than topping it a while back.


----------



## Locked (Feb 26, 2011)

That looks like a white hair for sure in the last pic of both sets....

This is what I found online






And this is female....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It cld just be a weird looking *Pistillate Primordia*....My males usually get a group of balls and not just one.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for digging up the info Hammy.  The other male plant I am farming pollen from is further along and showing the collection of male flowers.  Here it is.



But like slowmo said the little male looking flowers are actually little balls on a stem and I have never seen female flowers begin that way.  I really hope it isn't a hermie, that makes it TOTALLY worthless.  If it was male at least I was going to be able to take some pollen for crossing.

-SSF-


----------



## Locked (Feb 26, 2011)

lets hope it is not a hermie...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 26, 2011)

I dont think its hermie..Just as Hampster said..*Pistillate Primordia*..Watch her close for next week..and keep us posted

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 26, 2011)

That would be great if it is a female.  I germed 5 seeds of this strain and all 5 cracked but this is the only one that survived so it is all I have (I do have a few more seeds).  I will definitely keep you guys posted.  I am glad that I decided to keep it for pollen when I thought it looked male (if it is indeed female).
-SSF-


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 26, 2011)

Looks like a female to me. I dont see any balls.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 26, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Looks like a female to me. I dont see any balls.


 
This doesn't look male to you?  If you click on it and zoom in?

-SSF


----------



## Melvan (Feb 26, 2011)

I agree with Hamster. I also think you should keep it in flower, keep an eye on it. Balls are usually in groups, not one here and one there. 

Even if it is a hermie you can still get smoke off it. No reason you can't let it finish with your male, even if it puts out pollen it won't hurt the male. When you harvest it just destroy all the seeds it makes, but no sense in wasting good smoke by destroying it if you have a place for it to finish.

Good luck, I hope it turns out to be a true lady.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 26, 2011)

Ok I put her/him/it back into the main flowering area with the other plants, made some room in a corner.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed she/he/it turns out to be a true female. 

-SSF-


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 26, 2011)

Looks like a female just starting to show herself to me.


----------



## niteshft (Feb 26, 2011)

Looks fem to me, also. It has a taper and a point to it and males tend to be more uniform with a rounded blunt end.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone that dropped by to help so far.  I will keep her/him/it in the flower room for now and come back with some new pics in a few days.  
-SSF-


----------



## Locked (Feb 26, 2011)

I think you are safe....your plants girly parts are just a lil more voluptuous....:holysheep:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 26, 2011)

Well, I am going to be the dissenting vote here.  I think that it definitely looks like it _could be_ a male flower.  I would keep a good eye on this plant.  What was the source of your seeds?


----------



## frankcos (Feb 26, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Well, I am going to be the dissenting vote here.  I think that it definitely looks like it _could be_ a male flower.  I would keep a good eye on this plant.  What was the source of your seeds?


I agree THG. I think it looks like a male flower too.It kinda hangs too.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 26, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Well, I am going to be the dissenting vote here. I think that it definitely looks like it _could be a male flower. I would keep a good eye on this plant. What was the source of your seeds?_


_

Thanks THG, now I know I am not going crazy thinking I am looking at a male!
This is Mandala's Hashberry.


_


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 26, 2011)

im with THG that one pic doesn't look right. i'd watch it for sure


----------



## Locked (Feb 26, 2011)

Do I feel a poll coming on? Cast your votes and let's see if *she is a he*....:holysheep:


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 26, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Do I feel a poll coming on? Cast your votes and let's see if *she is a he*....:holysheep:


 
done!

EDIT:  I will not be voting as I feel that would be unfair since it is mine.


----------



## Locked (Feb 26, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> done!
> 
> EDIT:  I will not be voting as I feel that would be unfair since it is mine.



Okay let me say that you just F'd my head up bigtime..... 

I just saw the poll and thought it was there all along and I was just too baked to see it till now.....:holysheep:


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 26, 2011)

sorry for the bad spelling of female.  When you drink and smoke you tend to write things like femlale.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 26, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Okay let me say that you just F'd my head up bigtime.....
> 
> I just saw the poll and thought it was there all along and I was just too baked to see it till now.....:holysheep:


 
Sorry Hamster, please don't blame me, blame the :bong1: 

As they say in Chicago, "Vote early and vote often".  I bet we know in a week or so.


----------



## Locked (Feb 26, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Sorry Hamster, please don't blame me, blame the :bong1:
> 
> As they say in Chicago, "Vote early and vote often".  I bet we know in a week or so.




It won't let me vote often....


----------



## prefersativa (Feb 26, 2011)

Keep a close eye on that plant, and act as required. I've had Hashberry hermie on me  before.


----------



## niteshft (Feb 26, 2011)

Keep a close eye on that baby and I'll keep an eye on this thread. My interest is really peaked!


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 27, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Well, I am going to be the dissenting vote here. I think that it definitely looks like it _could be_ a male flower. I would keep a good eye on this plant. What was the source of your seeds?


 
THG I was re-reading this thread today and realized you might be asking not only what strain the seeds are but where they came from.  They are Mandala's Hashberry, seeds came in Mandala's packaging, and the seeds were ordered through dope-seeds.

hXXp://dope-seeds.com/index.htm

-SSF-


----------



## Wetdog (Feb 27, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Okay let me say that you just F'd my head up bigtime.....
> 
> I just saw the poll and thought it was there all along and I was just too baked to see it till now.....:holysheep:


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

That made me spit coffee. 

Wet


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 27, 2011)

So I just spent another 20 minutes looking over the Hashberry and I am still confused.  There is only one part of the plant that I am seeing white hairs.  





Otherwise I see nothing but what appear to me to be male flowers.





-SSF-


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thats a hermie CHOP IT


----------



## Melvan (Feb 27, 2011)

the top pic on the right is the only one that seems to have the normal "ball" grouping, but still has hairs. It's strange that the others are just one here and one there. Hairs on only one part of the plant? Seems like it's leaning to the hermie to me, but only time will tell.


----------



## Melvan (Feb 27, 2011)

bi0phreak420 said:
			
		

> Thats a hermie CHOP IT



He has a room for males, this plant could be finished in there and still give smoke, it'll just be like picking seed out of a street bag. No sense wasting good smoke if it can be finished away from the ladies.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 27, 2011)

Melvan2 said:
			
		

> It's strange that the others are just one here and one there. Hairs on only one part of the plant?


 
Let me clarify.  This is the only white hair coming out of a preflower on the plant.


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Feb 27, 2011)

yeah your right about that....but when a plant produces seeds it loses its potency because it spends energy and nutes to produce those seeds....IMO i would chop it


----------



## Melvan (Feb 27, 2011)

bi0phreak420 said:
			
		

> yeah your right about that....but when a plant produces seeds it loses its potency because it spends energy and nutes to produce those seeds....IMO i would chop it



We differ here. Something is better than nothing, and there's always hash, cannabutter, tincture to consider. 

Hopefully when the confusion is cleared up she'll be a true lady. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 27, 2011)

Give it more time.  It may not be a hermie, but it bears watching.  

I have never had any of the Mandala strains that I have had hermie on me.  Let's hope that that is just new growth.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 27, 2011)

:giggle:  This is great.  As of right now the poll is saying 4 for male, 4 for female, and 3 for hermie.  All of you are just as confused as me.  That makes me feel better about having no clue what is going on.   

-SSF-


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Feb 27, 2011)

:yeahthat:  
:bong2::stoned::ccc::afroweed::48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 27, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> :giggle:  This is great.  As of right now the poll is saying 4 for male, 4 for female, and 3 for hermie.  All of you are just as confused as me.  That makes me feel better about having no clue what is going on.
> 
> -SSF-



IMO, those that have voted have jumped the gun.  It is simply too soon to tell anything definitive.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 27, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> IMO, those that have voted have jumped the gun. It is simply too soon to tell anything definitive.


 
The poll is just for fun, to get people's opinions.  I am not going to do anything drastic based on the poll and while give it time for a definitive answer.
-SSF-


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 27, 2011)

Haha. I have not looked at pic, but am laughing at all the variety of answers. I will look in a bit.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 28, 2011)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=160945&d=1298744326  thats a female pistol... i d k if its on a plant w a male nanner but this is a male nanner- http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=160941&d=1298743189


this is a better pic of a male nanner--- http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=160944&d=1298744326

if these are on the same plant its a hermi.  if i see nuts i pull them. you cant mistake them! If you see both rip the plant ASAP!!!!!!!


----------



## Hick (Feb 28, 2011)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> this is a better pic of a male nanner--- http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=160944&d=1298744326
> 
> if these are on the same plant its a hermi.  if i see nuts i pull them. you cant mistake them! If you see both rip the plant ASAP!!!!!!!


tthat looks like an ordinary, staminate flower, more than a "nanner". errr maybe our perception of 'zactly what a "nanner" is is different 
"I" don't call/consider them 'nanners', unless they appear later, "in".. the buds. THAT is when they "look" like a little yellow bannana.. "IMO/E"


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 28, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> "I" don't call/consider them 'nanners', unless they appear later, "in".. the buds. THAT is when they "look" like a little yellow bannana.. "IMO/E"


 
:doh: And all this time I thought people were saying "nanners" because bananas look like male genitalia.  
(EDIT:  The only other time I had hermies they looked like Hick's pic.  They started off looking female then showed male well into flower.)

-SSF-


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 28, 2011)

hicks thats a proper budoffee pie its baked in nanners


----------



## Hick (Feb 28, 2011)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> hicks thats a proper budoffee pie its baked in nanners


.. and all I see is $$$$ femminised $$$ seeds!.. :rofl:...

_I'm kidding!..... :doh:_


----------



## Locked (Feb 28, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> .. and all I see is $$$$ femminised $$$ seeds!.. :rofl:...
> 
> _I'm kidding!..... :doh:_




S1's for the win...........:holysheep:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow Hick,,those are some Nanners.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 1, 2011)

So it's 3 days later and I am seeing more definitive (IMO) clusters of male flowers coming in.  But then again I am all still seeing preflowers that do not look male at all, they are more flat and elongated than round.  And some flowers look like male flowers but seem to be sprouting a white hair 

Still confused, but I am 98% sure that I am seeing male flowers on the plant so regardless it is out of the flowering area with the others and in with the other known male I am flowering.  I'm going to keep growing it until I know for sure.  Today makes it day #10 of flowering for the plant.
-SSF-


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 1, 2011)

These certainly look like male flowers to me.  Do these have hairs also or do you believe they are straight (no pun intended) males?


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 3, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Yea exactly, they appear like the balls are raised on a little stem,  I will try to get a better pic, they are tiny.
> 
> EDIT:  Ok hopefully these pics are clearer.  The plant looks healthy and I do not think I have stressed it in any way other than topping it a while back.
> 
> ...



If these are on the same plant, this is a hermie for sure bro... Get rid of it now!


----------



## niteshft (Mar 4, 2011)

Man that's tuff SSF, but that hard work didn't go to waste. Thanks for the postings and letting us see the development.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks niteshift I was just about to update this thread.  

So it's been a full week since the confusion over this plant began and I can safely say at this point that I am confident it is a male.  I believe the one part that looked like a female hair coming in was just an abnormality of some sorts and not an actual female hair.  
The part on the plant I was thinking looked female looked like this a week ago:



That same part on the plant now looks like this a week later (except the pic was taken from the other side)  If you zoom in you can still the remnants of what looked like a white hair:



Overall the rest of the plant is producing nothing other than male flowers so at this point I am going to call it a male with one very abnormal male flower.  I will still keep an eye on the odd flower but the rest of the plant looks completely male now.





Thank you to everyone that has helped in this thread.
-SSF-


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2011)

Yep,,thats a male. Cool thread.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 5, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Thanks niteshift I was just about to update this thread.
> 
> So it's been a full week since the confusion over this plant began and I can safely say at this point that I am confident it is a male.  I believe the one part that looked like a female hair coming in was just an abnormality of some sorts and not an actual female hair.
> The part on the plant I was thinking looked female looked like this a week ago:
> ...


male or hermie either one you need to either kill it (cover it with a trash bag and toss the whole thing, pot and all) or separate it far from the others to harvest pollen from... Not an easy task without pollinating your ladies so not advised unless cross breeding for our own strain.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 5, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> male or hermie either one you need to either kill it (cover it with a trash bag and toss the whole thing, pot and all) or separate it far from the others to harvest pollen from... Not an easy task without pollinating your ladies so not advised unless cross breeding for our own strain.


 
Thanks Gixxer,
  I seperated it with another male in order to farm it's pollen.  The other male has already started dropping pollen and I crossed it yesterday with a female Diesel I have that is just finishing it's 3rd week of flower.  I'm being as careful as can be with the pollen.  If you are interested the details of the cross are the last post in my journal.  Thanks for the help and suggestions.

-SSF-


----------



## Locked (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow that sucks....that plant wld be trash for me....you are brave using it's pollen. That one female pre flower looking thing wld have scared me off. I hope it was just a fluke and doesn't have any hermie genes.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 5, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Wow that sucks....that plant wld be trash for me....you are brave using it's pollen. That one female pre flower looking thing wld have scared me off. I hope it was just a fluke and doesn't have any hermie genes.



I'm with HL.  I would think it would be best to toss the possible hermie, especially since you have another male that you are getting pollen from.  Once you have had an entire crop ruined by being heavily seeded from an unnoticed hermie, it is really easy to destroy hermies.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the advice HL and THG, I will dump the Hasberry   The other male I am collecting pollen from is a different strain.  I germinated 5 Hashberry seeds and this is the only plant that survived even though all the beans cracked in germination so it just really sucks to COMPLETELY strike out with a strain you were trying to grow   I'm going to go take bong hits now until I am less bitter about it 

-SSF-


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 5, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I'm with HL.  I would think it would be best to toss the possible hermie, especially since you have another male that you are getting pollen from.  Once you have had an entire crop ruined by being heavily seeded from an unnoticed hermie, it is really easy to destroy hermies.


not too mention that any seeds gained from a hermie cross will result in hermie seeds! Not looking for all your girls to be boys I'm guessing?


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 5, 2011)

this is crazy


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 5, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice HL and THG, I will dump the Hasberry   The other male I am collecting pollen from is a different strain.  I germinated 5 Hashberry seeds and this is the only plant that survived even though all the beans cracked in germination so it just really sucks to COMPLETELY strike out with a strain you were trying to grow   I'm going to go take bong hits now until I am less bitter about it
> 
> -SSF-


That SUX! Sorry to hear about your luck SSF; Maybe next time all of them will be fem. and come out bushier than most trees we see! Good luck friend!


----------

